# Wanting Angels, is this doable?



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a spare 29 gallon 30" x 12" x 18" that I would like to use for this new breed of fish for me. Is this doable, if I start out with 3 nickel size Angels, and maybe a catfish (I have a small spotted rapheal or a very small upside down catfish) a hatchet fish, and maybe a small school of cory's? Or should I just put them in there by themselves, and not worry about tank mates. 
I understand the tank size might be an issue down the line, so I am prepared to upgrade if I am hooked. I have a 40 breeder and 55 that are in use, but who knows down the line. Especially with the height of the 55.

Thanks in advance

Art


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

You can do a pair of angels in a 29. Get a small group and as soon as you have a strong pair remove the others. They'll need a large sword or similar plant as a territory. Tankmates like smaller unobtrusive tetras are fine. They would honestly prefer the water column to themselves. Very un-annoying tankmates like Corys and a bushynose pleco would be my pic. Of course if you want them to raise fry, they must be alone.


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

Just curious........

could you put rams with them?


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Theoretically, yes, though I've never tried long term in that size of a tank.


----------



## jkozolan (Jul 27, 2011)

I had a pair of angels in a 46 gallon bowfront along with some pairs of rams. They got along fine until the angels spawned and then the rams harassed them until one night the eggs were gone. They now both have their own tanks.


----------



## warrzone (Feb 23, 2012)

I had a single ram with 2 angels, 4 coreys , 4 Gouramis and never had an issue with any kind of aggression thoughout the tank


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

aquariam said:


> Tankmates like smaller unobtrusive tetras are fine.


Larger unobtrusive tetras would be better eventually. 
And definitely not neons, as angels are natural predators of them. Though it really comes down to what they can fit in their mouth as they get larger.

Until the angels do get larger, what about a pair of Apistos? Or other dwarfs like the Dicrossus? I do love those little guys...

With that said, in a 29, I would actually do various sword plants (maybe amazon and chain), the angels and a small group of corys - and maybe a BN pleco or Ottos. (Though ottos frustrate me to no end, as that is the only fish that cannot seem to keep groups of.) Add some dwarf cichlids if you do plan on utilizing those other tanks later...


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I think I am going to put Koi Swords in with the Angels like I have seen at the LFS. Maybe some hatchetfish for the top, and cory's for the bottom.

Art


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Hatchets will jump out of the smallest openings, so either make sure the tank is completely covered, or leave about 6 inches of empty space above the water level.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Whats your thought on this? I have found 3 Angels almost a 50 cent piece in size, but I only like two of the 3 in appearance, and the third is slightly smaller. Which would you do, buy all 3, they all seem to get along at that size, or just buy the 2. I am not looking to breed them unless it just happens, then I might consider the setup. So 2 or 3 Angels, one Bolivian Ram (male) and 
3-4 emerald green cories?

Art

P.S. Would I be better off getting a pair of Rams, and would it be better to leave the swords out completely in that size tank, seeing they share the same space in an aquarium, or do they swim at the top mostly?


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

For me, I would get the three angels, but with the thought that you will give up one if they pair off. In time, the extra male (assuming here) will be the target of aggression, but quite possibly around that time the angels will have out grown the 29.

So, until the angels get larger, all occupants should be fine. However, the angels will eventually need a larger tank.

On the other hand, you could get the cories and a pair of rams in a well planted tank (with the possibility for a small shoal of tetras) as a longer term solution.

Regardless if you go with the Angels or rams (or both), the plants will be a very welcome addition as both species feel very comfortable with plants.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Would a pair of adult Angels be able to flourish in this 29 gallon once they grow out, or am I going to have to upgrade them into a larger tank no matter what? I have a 40 breeder, but it will be spoken for by other fish by that time, and my 55 has a lone GT in it as my show tank.

Art


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

In time, angels can grow to the size of an adult hand (give or take), and a 29 gallon tank will prove to be a bit tight at that time.

Last year I had a large trio in a 45, and they seemed to do alright. Height-wise it was a good size, but I think they could've used a bit more length, especially with a couple gouramis in there as well. As dominance started to take over and a pair formed, the tank grew small fairly quickly.

So, over the next few months, your angels may be fine (considering the ones you are looking at are half-dollar size now), but as they grow, space will become a bit tight - especially if there are other fish and plants in that tank.

In the end, I think you need to decide if you want to be either proactive or reactive...


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

Just came across this fellow - might be worth sending a PM, as he/she has a small pair of angels in a 29, along with rasboras and cories.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/prof ... le&u=37247


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, I ended up putting two of the three Angels on hold. The 3rd Angel, was smaller, and had very little color, no black, but I have until Saturday to change my mind on the number as long as someone doesnt snag that 3rd one. Which I doubt it. 
What is the difference by the way between a Marbled Angel and a Koi? The two I have on hold are mostly white, with back and orange markings.

Back to the Ram in the tank. Would a single male be alright in this tank, or would he get lonely with a mate. I was going with the Angels, some cories, and a Bolivian Ram. This shop only has males at the moment.

Art

P.S. I think I will pass on the Koi Swords in this size tank, unless you think it would be a good fit now that there will only be two Angels.


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

I do believe the difference between the two is the dominance of orange. The name Koi, as you know, comes from the ornamental carp, mimicking the common orange, white and black coloration (like the koi swords as well). Marbled angels tend to be more black and white overall.

Honestly I think the Ram would be fine. Would he prefer others? Sure, but it may also prove to be a hassle to get a bonded pair.

If it were me, I would skip the koi swords. I think it would be too much of the koi pattern. 
Though if you still wanted to add a mid-level smaller fish, a small shoal of tetras or rasboras is still an option - but I would add the current list of fish (and plants) first and reassess the space.

In the end, this will be a very nice tank.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Seeing I am looking for information on Angels and a suitable habitat, what's your opinion on using a 30 gallon high for Angels. The dimensions are 24 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 24 3/4. 
Not very long, but a nice heighth for an Angel tank?

Thanks

Art

P.S. I happened to find one on CL for $20.00


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

That's not a bad deal, but first gut reaction is to stay with the 29 for the extra 6 inches of length. The fish may benefit more from that now in terms of swimming space. Why not grab the tank as a back up? (assuming it holds water and is not caked with scale.)


----------



## Secretninja (Dec 25, 2011)

Here is a pretty good article on the different morphs of angelfish. I wouldn't buy ones you don't particularly like, but that is just me. Probably would be happier if you hold out for the right kind or order some in.

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/cichlid ... netics.php


----------



## TeteRouge (Feb 15, 2009)

hey aggriffin- I have a trio of angels and a pair of bolivians in a 29 gal. I have had them since last August, the angels were about nickel size at that time. Had another angel duo (which started as a trio) in there before for 2 years, so it's doable. Rather than reposting, here are a couple of links..Don't know if they will help, but...  I'm no expert, but its fine to PM me if you have questions.

Current set-up http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=237426&highlight=

Previous set-up http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=194835&highlight=


----------



## strat guy (Dec 5, 2011)

You can keep a pair of adult angels in a 29. I would suggest removing all aquarium decorations and gravel though, especially if their fins get long. An adult angelfish with decent finnage will get 10"-14" from tip of dorsal to tip of anal fins.


----------



## strat guy (Dec 5, 2011)

You can keep a pair of adult angels in a 29. I would suggest removing all aquarium decorations and gravel though, especially if their fins get long. An adult angelfish with decent finnage will get 10"-14" from tip of dorsal to tip of anal fins.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a long way to go for a 10"-14" Angel. I have at the moment, 3 Angels and a pair of small Domestic/local bred German Blue Ram in the tank. The only thing I can think of that I will add, is a few corys and maybe a few hatchetfish? I have a tight tank on top, so its a thought, but not a must do.

Art


----------



## strat guy (Dec 5, 2011)

Hatchetfish jump, but I think people have this mystical view of them being able to magically fly out of any tank. I've had them for years, and I have 4 now, and the only time I've had issues with them jumping out is when I forgot to cover the tank. As long as you keep it covered reasonably, you're fine. You don't need a tupperware seal on the tank


----------

